# Strapping Kayak down



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

ive only ever tied my kayak to my roof rack, no troubles.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Maybe not a viable solution for you, after studying the Cruze, took my 88 Supra out of storage and put my kayak on top of that. Roof is darn near a foot lower and a lot easier on my wife. Have a tandem, while not heavy, is very awkward.

Also made my own carrier using parts from the Pelican. First major mistake they made was mounting the kayak right side up. If we got caught in a rain storm with 20 gallons of water in it for an extra 160 pounds, we would never get it off. So spaced those foam pads to fit the edges of the kayak and put it on upside down. The suction cups keep this rack from blowing away with any kind of wind.

View attachment 44097


Second problem was what to do with the kayak when not it use. Purchase a couple of bicycle lifts, used real bolts in the pulleys, and added a 600 pound test rope. Should hold since each pulley only has a 28 pound load. Made my own tie down straps, Supra has four hooks on it. Use an additional strap around the center looped around under the door jams with two straps in the front, two more in that back. Its not going anywhere.

View attachment 44105


Can also sit on the roof of the Supra without putting a dent in it, don't try this on your Cruze. We still love our Cruze, its our mpg vehicle.


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

I don't tie down the front or back of our 'yaks either. 

I do believe it's against the law, I have been doing it for years without an issue.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Farmboy said:


> I don't tie down the front or back of our 'yaks either.
> 
> I do believe it's against the law, I have been doing it for years without an issue.


Maybe with a little 8 footer, ours is a 16 footer. Wife wants me to figure out how to put that thing on top of our motorhome. Guess she likes to give me challenges, ten feet off the ground with all kinds of AC, vents, up there, then underpass clearances. Still thinking about this. Really have to have my head screwed on tight when driving that thing watching for clearances.

Did do a net search for kayak trailers, okay if you want to haul a dozen or so, but no luck so far with just one.

So far, only solution is to go some place where you can rent one. See they have some rather pricey units for mini's and SUV racks.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

never tied down front/back of my 15' kayak, drive it up and down deactivated logging roads, near my house or on the highway 450 miles to work

after the 1st hours, retighten, then no issues.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Purchased the Pelican kit and followed their instructions. Kayak upright, just place the pads only under the kayak, one strap around under the door jams and over the kayak. Two more that looped from the vehicle to the tie string and back to someplace on the other side of the vehicle. Only drove it 5 miles, a 45 mph crosswind hit it, kayak went sideways, foam piece blew into a field, and put a dent in our then Cavalier roof.

Said there was to be a better way.

If you guys want to use just one strap, go ahead, but warn me first, so I will stay home. At least with the front and back straps, the kayak while having plenty of lateral movement, didn't fly off the back of the car causing the guy behind me to collide with it. With the PVC tubing and suction cups, those foam pieces are rock solid. And instead of using that loop for the front and back, have four straps with hook to prevent any lateral movement. Rock solid, and that is the way I like it.

Ha, hit 80 mph passing a guy, still rock solid. Did write to Pelican about their poor design, said they were sorry. 

First I looked at the Cruze, that whip antenna had to go. Good thing I tried to remove it, was ready to fall off, nice and tight now. After studying this car for a kayak, decided to look elsewhere. But can also buy some good ones for several hundred dollars if you want to.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

hull up laid across two roof rack bars

cam strap over the hull, under the rack bar, back over the hull, under the rack bar, put the web thru the cam buckle, tighten

do this to the other rack bar, done.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Terrible being an engineer, 60 pound kayak going at 60 mph, has 7,600 pound feet of energy that could easily kill somebody. Will stick with my front and rear straps.


----------

